
MS-Linux? Lindows? Could Microsoft Release a Desktop Linux? - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/ms-linux-lindows-could-microsoft-release-a-desktop-linux/
======
masonic
Call it "Black Hat Linux"

